# Miscellaneous > Ask an Expert >  CREATE TABLE From oldName to newName

## JayGBardo

We have an oracle DB where we can create table structure (with TOAD)...and link these to an access Database.
We have 1 for 2016 data in Oracle.
I would like to use an MS Access Pass Through Query to "CREATE TABLE FROM oldName TO newName 
for each of the Tables. 
Old Table name is (name)_2016.
New Table name is (name)_2017

Since the table for 2017 is identical except for the name, is it possible to write a "Create New Year" procedure that executes a Pass Through Query from MS Access so that we don't have to manually create the table in Oracle (via Toad).

It it seems this should be a no-brainer...I development a specification for this but I don't have the permissions to test out my theory and I don't want to present the idea unless I know it works.

Any experience with executing the MS Access Pass Through Query to create the table on the Oracle side.

Thanks.

JayGBardo

----------


## JayGBardo

typo correction..
brainer...I developed ....

----------

